# Something ELSE to watch out for while plowing



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Well, for those of you who haven't seen it on the news yet, I have come across one more thing for all of us to add to our list of things to "look out" for while plowing.

http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/ny-children-rescued-snowbank-27225377


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Happens all the time.I think it happened here last or the year before


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I remember a safety video about it in elementary school in the 70's. Ok it was a film...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mr.Markus;1884650 said:


> I remember a safety video about it in elementary school in the 70's. Ok it was a film...


Those were std films.


----------

